# Siemens Kalender 2008



## Outrider (1 Januar 2008)

Hallo ,
Wer kennt eine Adresse bei Siemens wo man die kleinen Taschenkalender bestellen könnte.
Unser Vertrete hat uns dieses Jahr anscheinend vergessen, bei ihm betteln möchte ich auch nicht.
Hab gehört dass siemens um die 250 000 Stück pro jahr verschenkt
danke für tipps und ein frohes neues


----------



## thomass5 (2 Januar 2008)

hab nen Nachfüllpack bekommen aber keinen Kalender dazu
Thomas


----------



## Outrider (3 Januar 2008)

*Nachfüllpack ist ok*

Hallo,
wennd du eins über hast würde ich es gegen eine kleine Aufwandentschädigung gern übenehmen.
Nennen dein Angebot
Gruß


----------



## thomass5 (3 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
PMail mit Adresse und das Ding ist unterwegs. Gibts da bei Software nicht die "Cardware"? also eine Ansichtskarte oder ein anderer kleiner Gimik ...
Thomas


----------

